
How technological innovation can massively reduce the cost of living - salmonet
https://readplaintext.com/how-technological-innovation-can-massively-reduce-the-cost-of-living-91766dc83691#.ix7fi4kft
======
aristidb
While reading the article, another possibility for reducing the cost of
housing crossed my mind: Ways to make small living spaces more livable. Most
of the cost of housing is land, and living in cheaper places is not that
desirable - young people especially prefer to live in cities.

So I'm not sure what exactly is the best way for making small living spaces
more livable. Maybe convenient+cheap laundry services to eliminate the bulk of
washing machine & dryer?

